# I dont turn hair sticks. Look at this



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm on a roll. Choo choo can't stop me now. @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice turn on that horn!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

Knocked that one out of the park young feller. Show it put together.


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

Mighty fine work! Gorgeous figure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

It is beautiful Tony!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 3, 2015)

Man that thing is pretty but you'd need to keep the cap on it when putting in hair or a person could get a nasty poke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful work!

Wouldn't have guessed writing instruments would be popular in Mississippi? Other than crayons.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> Wouldn't have guessed writing instruments would be popular in Mississippi? Other than crayons.


We use them when we need to help doctors write us a prescription.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice job Tony. Classy looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 3, 2015)

Great looking pen Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ditto

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 4, 2015)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Well done.


Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice pen what kit is it?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice pen what kit is it?


Majestic jr

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Man that thing is pretty but you'd need to keep the cap on it when putting in hair or a person could get a nasty poke.



Isn't that how they keep the gray away?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

